# General Advice



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Back over the summer, my oldest son, who is 16, told me that his paternal grandmother wanted to take him to Arizona to visit relatives over Thanksgiving break. I told my son this would be fine if he maintained good grades (C's or higher) in school. His grandmother knew about this condition. She brought him a plane ticket anyways. My son's grades are not doing good, he is failing at least 3 classes. I've told him he is not going due to his failing grades. Now, his grandmother is saying that my son needs to pay her back for the cost of the ticket. I say she is nuts. She knew what the conditions were to him going and she still brought the ticket anyways. My son is 16, he did not, nor is he of legal age to enter into a contract with her, and therefore is not responsible for having to pay her back. She is supposed to call me tomorrow to discuss matters. I feel that I am right in standing my ground on this. She is just going to have to eat that ticket. What do you think?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

You are right. Good luck, cuz MIL won't see it. No way do you reward a child for failing, specially at that age, and specially when they all knew the deal in advance. Everybody does NOT get a trophy in real life. 

Good job!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

She can't make him pay her back.

Although, I might have my child work some of it off at her house. HE knew the conditions and still slacked off. She had good faith in him to buy the ticket, thinking he'd keep up his end of the deal.

Consequences...and things are expensive. He's 16...not really a child.


----------



## OliveAdventure (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree.. I wouldn't pay her back. She should have waited until closer to the time to find out whether he could come or not. 

Stand your ground


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yep, your MIL is nuts! She was paying for the ticket if he went with her. How is it any different for her to pay for the ticket and him not go? I fail to see her logic. Neither you nor your son owe her a dime. She jumped the gun.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Have to agree if she knew the conditions she had no right to buy the ticket... why don't you help her find a buyer though. Advertise on craigslist etc.


----------

